# Old School Capacitor, what is it? How to test?



## MyEvilBanana (Sep 29, 2021)

So digging through my closet I found a capacitor I'd picked up used with the intention to hookup which obviously never happened and because life sometimes comes at you fast it was put away till later... well it's now little over 10 years later.
It's a Lighting Audio carbon capacitor and I'm guessing its either 50 or 100 farad. There's sticker on the back that says SC1CB2076-1397. Not surprising I can't find reference to this number online. No other numbers that I could see inside or outside. Closest I could find is this Rockford Fosgate cap that looks identical to it. 100 Farad Competition Capacitor - 16 Volt | Rockford Fosgate ® (the picture is no longer on their site, to see it you have to scroll down to the support tab and view the manual which is still available, 2002 CPCC1 and CPCC2)
Unfortunately both the models Rockford shows have the same physical dimensions. So while I suppose it doesn't matter I'd kinda like to know which size it is. 
And the more important question how do I safely test this thing?


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

I’m not an expert but I googled it, and found this article:









Best way to test large capacitors?


Large capacitors! First off, yes I'm aware of the safety concerns here... Large capacitors can have deadly amounts of voltage stored, and should be handled carefully and knowledgeably! My question: is there a reliable process for testing a large capacitor? I have a 6800uf 63v DC cap off an old...




forum.allaboutcircuits.com





Good luck!


----------

